# DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

First off I'm not going to list tools off for doing this one because there is so many and two because of the differences in equipment in the kits.
First get all your goodies

















now get the car up on jack stands and start removing all your old stuff. doesnt really matter what order you remove stuff in which ever is easiest for you but the Turbo, exhaust mani, TIP, n75, coolant and oil lines.
dont forget to drain the oil folks and make sure you have something to catch the coolant when you take the lines off the turbo and the block.









































































with it all removed








the old turbo
















compared to the new one

















now take a break and enjoy a








Time to start installing the new stuff. I started with coolant and oil lines first to get them in there while there is still room.

























then get the new turbo mani installed and torqued down









When installing the turbo wastegate and hooking up exhaust leave everything semi loose it will just give you more room to play. 
once you have your exhaust pipe wraped you can wiggle it in place. It was easier for me to get that in first then do the wastegate and turbo.

























then put in your wastegate and turbo
























hook up your oil lines to the turbo and coolant if need be.
















get everything torqued down and double check all your work..
fill everything back up with the correct fluids. now the moment of truth start her up and let her run for awhile to get the fluids goin check them again because youre going to need to top them off.
Now while doing my install i also removed my SAI and combi valve and all that good stuff, I'm not going to put all that stuff up because if you cant find savv's DIY on here you probably shouldnt be doing this. 
















































































_Modified by weenerdog3443 at 12:08 PM 12-11-2009_


_Modified by weenerdog3443 at 12:11 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

Nice install and a very good thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

PM'ed about oil return line details


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

replied


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jeraho19)*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *locastian* »_sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *Jeraho19* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thank ya


----------



## richardbachman (Jul 18, 2002)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How's it go?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lovin it


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_I'm not going to put all that stuff up because if you cant find savv's DIY on here you probably shouldnt be doing this.








great thread


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

What turbo is that?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

garrett t3/t4 50 trim


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

Dude I told you that's the wrong turbo- you can tell by the pix it's not the right size. And your installers are both having wardrobe malfunctions the pants aren't in the right spot and undercarriage is showing


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_Dude I told you that's the wrong turbo- you can tell by the pix it's not the right size. And your installers are both having wardrobe malfunctions the pants aren't in the right spot and undercarriage is showing






























want me to mail it to you and you can mail me the correct one


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

did you use the stock exhaust manifold washers? or just bolt on with bolts


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

nope clay sent new lock nuts for the exhaust mani studs


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

Nah I feel sorry for you but I don't need that junk


----------



## STS9king (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (zeusenergy)*

so you didn't crank the motor before starting it to get oil running through the turbo??? prolly didn't hurt anything but I would never install a brand new turbo without cranking to get oil in there before starting the engine. Nice install though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *STS9king* »_so you didn't crank the motor before starting it to get oil running through the turbo??? prolly didn't hurt anything but I would never install a brand new turbo without cranking to get oil in there before starting the engine. Nice install though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


i cranked it to get the oil in it at first. it doesnt take long to get oil into it


----------



## ragu9000 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
i cranked it to get the oil in it at first. it doesnt take long to get oil into it

gotta ask whats crank the motor mean


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragu9000* »_
gotta ask whats crank the motor mean


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ragu9000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragu9000* »_
gotta ask whats crank the motor mean

these motors are like women, they get cranky! if something doesnt work out right go run out and cut grass, water the flowers, clean the windows or do a grocery store run!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_
these motors are like women, they get cranky! if something doesnt work out right go run out and cut grass, water the flowers, clean the windows or do a grocery store run!










forgot have some cold ones


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

thats after the work is done, if you get some during you will more than likely end up with "extra parts" after putting everything back together!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BiH* »_thats after the work is done, if you get some during you will more than likely end up with "extra parts" after putting everything back together!










o after this there is a slew of parts left over


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Are you doing rods too? That would be another lovely diy since you seem to be pretty good at making them!








Oh yeah, and are there any weird tools that you needed for this?
I wanna make sure I don't take my car apart and realize I need a weird socket or something along those lines. Also, what intercooler are you running?


_Modified by locastian at 10:27 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *locastian* »_Are you doing rods too? That would be another lovely diy since you seem to be pretty good at making them!








Oh yeah, and are there any weird tools that you needed for this?
I wanna make sure I don't take my car apart and realize I need a weird socket or something along those lines. Also, what intercooler are you running?


Running the APR FMIC clay had a pipe just like the sotck one coming off the turbo made up for me.
As far as rods hopefully soon in the future i have alot of other financial obligations to take care of first and im not sure if i wanna do rods myself or not..
And finally did i need any special tools, not really just a full metric tool set really of reg and deep sockets extensons of all lengths flex pieces hex keys, and some one with skinny hands.. what really made it easy was my set of ratcheting wrenches and my magnetic telescoping stick for pulling those bolts you drop











_Modified by weenerdog3443 at 5:29 AM 7-13-2009_


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Sweet. Maybe I'll go pick up a set of those.
That's the nice thing about still living at home, car parts galore.








What boost levels are you running since you don't have rods?


----------



## belly232 (Mar 27, 2005)

nice work... pm'd


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
Running the APR FMIC clay had a pipe just like the sotck one coming off the turbo made up for me.
As far as rods hopefully soon in the future i have alot of other financial obligations to take care of first and im not sure if i wanna do rods myself or not..
And finally did i need any special tools, not really just a full metric tool set really of reg and deep sockets extensons of all lengths flex pieces hex keys, and some one with skinny hands.. what really made it easy was my set of ratcheting wrenches and my magnetic telescoping stick for pulling those bolts you drop








_Modified by weenerdog3443 at 5:29 AM 7-13-2009_

These things may cost more than standard wrenches but let me tell you they have saved me mucho time too. Highly recommended.


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (zeusenergy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeusenergy* »_
These things may cost more than standard wrenches but let me tell you they have saved me mucho time too. Highly recommended.









I'm aware that the cost of these will be more than the normal ones, but I already have normal wrenches and sockets. I was just asking because knowing VW, they would have some gay tool that you have to go to the stealership to get ripped off for.








How much do these run?


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_








get everything torqued down and double check all your work..

those coolant hoses that are rubbing the inlet, whatd you do with those?


_Modified by j. Kush at 11:48 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_those coolant hoses that are rubbing the inlet, whatd you do with those?


took them off and ran new ones


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

and what did you use instead?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *locastian* »_and what did you use instead?


picked up some coolant hose from advance auto along with probably about 50 feet of extra vac line and other various hoses just incase you can never have too much hose


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Went to check out those wrenches... they're $125 for like 6 or 8.








Aside from the turbo kit from CTS, did you need any extra parts?(as far as turbo install goes)


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
you can never have too much hose (no ****)


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *locastian* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Went to check out those wrenches... they're $125 for like 6 or 8.








Aside from the turbo kit from CTS, did you need any extra parts?(as far as turbo install goes)


extra hoses hose clamps and i highly reccomnd doing the sai delete and all that stuff so whatever you will need for that..besides that not much else extra coolant and oil


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

what do you mean by other stuff?
n249, evap and pcv?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

exactly


----------



## taifighter (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

PM'ed again


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (taifighter)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!
Have you noticed any pitfalls to removing all of that ****?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *locastian* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks!
Have you noticed any pitfalls to removing all of that ****?


to doing the saai combi valve and all thats junk nothing bad about it i love having it done


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

awesome write-up man!!!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmahonbj* »_awesome write-up man!!!


thank you i hope it can help you someday


----------



## mcmahonbj (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

yeah i want to pick up a kit from Clay! hopefully ill get to go to the desert in october and be able to pick this up!!!


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mcmahonbj)*

So you removed the n75 all together right? Any adverse affects to that???


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_So you removed the n75 all together right? Any adverse affects to that???


youll need to get it retuned for uni or tapp pretty much and run a mbc or ebc n youll be strait


----------



## PAGTI (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

great write up man, im definitely refrencing this for my CTS kit install. I started to tear everything apart and stage stuff up and I noticed a magic trick in your diy. In the first pic of the turbo, the exhaust inlet and compressor outlet are 90 degrees apart. Later in the thread they are a full 180. Starting to put this stuff together I realized it has to be in the 180 configuration or it will aim the compressor outlet at the firewall. My real question is how did you move it. Im hesitant to take apart a brand new turbo.


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you dont have to take apart the turbo, just loosen the bolts, then you can rotate the turbo without removing anything


----------



## PAGTI (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (halchka99)*

ah thanks ill try that


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (PAGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAGTI* »_great write up man, im definitely refrencing this for my CTS kit install. I started to tear everything apart and stage stuff up and I noticed a magic trick in your diy. In the first pic of the turbo, the exhaust inlet and compressor outlet are 90 degrees apart. Later in the thread they are a full 180. Starting to put this stuff together I realized it has to be in the 180 configuration or it will aim the compressor outlet at the firewall. My real question is how did you move it. Im hesitant to take apart a brand new turbo.









Basically you need to clock the housings:
The bolts are 13mm in size, and there are 6 of them on the compressor housing, and 6 on the turbine housing. Check this video, I was planning on doing a write up with pics, but have been too busy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amSFViIAWew

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's very easy, just loosen the bolts slightly and you'll be good to rotate the housings where you want, just ensure that the oil drain is within 10-15 degrees off straight down.


----------



## PAGTI (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTS Turbo* »_
Basically you need to clock the housings:
The bolts are 13mm in size, and there are 6 of them on the compressor housing, and 6 on the turbine housing. Check this video, I was planning on doing a write up with pics, but have been too busy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amSFViIAWew

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's very easy, just loosen the bolts slightly and you'll be good to rotate the housings where you want, just ensure that the oil drain is within 10-15 degrees off straight down.

Awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

Cleaned up the bickering. Please keep it off this thread.
Great write-up OP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

Will this fit to my downpipe? Or will I have to get
another?


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*

hows the spool up time and respool in btween shifts with the 50trim?


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: (ryannorris16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryannorris16* »_Will this fit to my downpipe? Or will I have to get
another?


If you have a stock turbo now then It will fit your downpipe 100% http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeraho19 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: (turbeau3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_hows the spool up time and respool in btween shifts with the 50trim?

.48ar hot side is a quick spooler, if your looking for a faster spool go with that


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

stock internals? How much boost? any fuel upgrade, water meth?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16VT4Me* »_stock internals? How much boost? any fuel upgrade, water meth?











_Quote, originally posted by *16VT4Me* »_stock internals? How much boost? any fuel upgrade, water meth?










no rods yet 10 psi for now running revo stg2 probably going to be going with tapp/eurodyne here soon


----------



## Shamrock (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
no rods yet 10 psi for now running revo stg2 probably going to be going with tapp/eurodyne here soon 

your running 10 psi on revo stage 2? what kind of power do you think your getting? I guess your controlling the boost with a MBC cause you deleted everything, any adverse affects with that revo software; thats set for a higher boost isnt it?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shamrock* »_
your running 10 psi on revo stage 2? what kind of power do you think your getting? I guess your controlling the boost with a MBC cause you deleted everything, any adverse affects with that revo software; thats set for a higher boost isnt it? 


yea the revo software controls the boost through the n75 valve will be ordering the maestro eurodyne here soon tho


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

Weener, or anyone else who has done this... How much coolant should I expect to lose? It's not like the whole system will just empty out all over my garage will it?


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (EURidahO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EURidahO* »_Weener, or anyone else who has done this... How much coolant should I expect to lose? It's not like the whole system will just empty out all over my garage will it?

You mean taking off the coolant lines? I lost my entire reservoir and then some. When i took off the coolant flange thats on right side of engine i had no coolant there. So you will loose a pretty good amount.


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (Dub-Nub)*

Okay, I'm heading to the dealer to get a gallon of g12 now which I'm told will fill the whole system when mixed 50/50 with distilled water. Just wondering what I was in for lol.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

Here is my suggestion for no mess. Get a a big funnel and attach a hose to the end that runs to the bottom. Inset the funnel right under the coolant line that attaches to the block and drain it. This will prevent alot of coolant splashing everywhere. I did it the third time taking out my turbo and it saved ALOT of cleanup and headache.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

alright guys just an update i was having issues with my ide bouncing if you have the problem what i did was pulled the throttle body cleaned very good, pulled the iat sensor which was dirty as hell and cleaned that, pulled plugs which still look in good shape and cleaned them and checked gap, also i never put resistors on all the stuff that i removed so i did that and it took care of the idle bouncing. runs a ton more smoother. also i installed a boostvalve dual stage boost controller and i am running 15 psi and 10 psi and it is pulling great. I have to give my props to clay over there at ctsturbo for helping me out through some issues..


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
picked up some coolant hose from advance auto along with probably about 50 feet of extra vac line and other various hoses just incase you can never have too much hose

Could you post up some finished pics of how you ran them? I'm interested to see what solution you came up with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austyg243 (Jul 8, 2007)

best way to do a bt install.....take the head off lol. I did my 3071 with the head on such a pain. I think the best thing to do is buy head bolts and head gasket and call it a day.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (J-tec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
Could you post up some finished pics of how you ran them? I'm interested to see what solution you came up with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

ill snap some pics today sometime


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

What has been the $ count thus far?
great write up...I might want to do this to my girls Jetta.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

2295-kit
20-extra various hose vac line just for ****s n giggles.
25-oil
5-oil filter
15-bottle of g12
160- boostvalve dual stage boost controoler
895-eurodyne maestro software
on the way
200-fuel injectors
130-fuel pump
been done
1200 southbend stage 3 clutch n flywheels +install
600- 42dd turboback 3 inch 
??-vmaxx coils
??-bbs rs'
900-tranny rebuild from ripping threw gears to hard 
200-new shifter cables from snapping on shifting too hard
??-new rear beam cuz mine was bent
??-crushed black velvet headliner
??power heated leather seats

owning a dub- priceless


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (16VT4Me)*

I would like to see some pics of how you ran them too.
I had/am having the same problem. I was going to get another of the couplers that come out of the firewall on 90d instead of straight out. Then I can route both hoses (w/ new hose) down and out of the way so you dont see them anymore.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

how the bay is now i know its dirty going through this sunday and deleting more stuff and more cleaning


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

did you understand what I was talking about? I think it would look a lot cleaner if you took the connector that is on the right and got one for the other side too


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_did you understand what I was talking about? I think it would look a lot cleaner if you took the connector that is on the right and got one for the other side too


yea so it doesnt have to run over the pipe im gonna have to play around with it i gotta change my t-stat so thatll be the perfect time


----------



## 16VT4Me (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

yeah my gils gonna have to marry me first!LoL








Agreed >


owning a dub- priceless[/QUOTE said:


> _Modified by 16VT4Me at 11:59 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (Flavo Cadillac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_









Did you replace your brake booster line? That does not look good, looks like it is about to collapse. Imagine being in vac...


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Did you replace your brake booster line? That does not look good, looks like it is about to collapse. Imagine being in vac...

yea it got replaced with a line that cant colapse


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

more pics cleaned up a lil but will do more this weekend re routing the IC piping for a hidden view










































_Modified by weenerdog3443 at 12:12 PM 12-11-2009_


----------



## turbeau3 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

whatd you do with the catch can??


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbeau3* »_whatd you do with the catch can??


haha what catch can


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_
haha what catch can

How's the car responding with that btw? I'm guessing you're running the hose coming off the crank case straight to the ground? I'm sick of dealing with my catch can and want to get rid of it as well. Any codes or anything?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *J-tec* »_
How's the car responding with that btw? I'm guessing you're running the hose coming off the crank case straight to the ground? I'm sick of dealing with my catch can and want to get rid of it as well. Any codes or anything?


pm'd ya


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

nice write up.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Henni* »_nice write up. 


thank you


----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: DIY: CTS Big Turbo Install can be used with others (weenerdog3443)*

epic


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimmyA* »_epic


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

are you running the stock intercooler? i have a neuspeed intercooler and was wondering if that routing of intercooler piping would work.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *afmilboy02* »_are you running the stock intercooler? i have a neuspeed intercooler and was wondering if that routing of intercooler piping would work. 


I am not running a stoc IC i am running a APR FMIC which uses the stock IC piping.. Clay has the pipe for stock IC piping It runs underneath the turbo to the pancake pipe


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

are you running bigger injectors? is the intercooler pipe you are talking about the one in your pics that runs on top toward the passenger side then straight down? 


_Modified by afmilboy02 at 12:13 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *afmilboy02* »_are you running bigger injectors? is the intercooler pipe you are talking about the one in your pics that runs on top toward the passenger side then straight down? 


The pipe has sence been moved ill have to get updated pics


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

please do! i have been looking to run my IC pipes like yours, did you just aim the housing down and run the charge pipe underneath?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIguy85* »_please do! i have been looking to run my IC pipes like yours, did you just aim the housing down and run the charge pipe underneath?


exactly... i have the turbo clocked almost strait down.. then a strait silicone hose to the charge pipe which looks like a L and then a 45* silicone hose to the pancake pipe


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Its dirty from the winter but heres how it sits now








Shimmy2244 did this up this would be looking from the firewall to the engine block


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I got my 45* hose from Boostcontroller.com It came with 10 inch legs so i trimed some off and kept the extra for strait pieces.. never know when youll need extra


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

nice... i read earlier in the post about rotating the housing. that is a big plus...


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weenerdog3443* »_I got my 45* hose from Boostcontroller.com It came with 10 inch legs so i trimed some off and kept the extra for strait pieces.. never know when youll need extra


Looks good Nick, if you order the adapter pipe with the kit it comes with everything you need.


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CTS Turbo)*

awesome, that is what i thought, i got the charge pipe from clay a few months ago and has the straight and 45 deg. peices


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIguy85* »_awesome, that is what i thought, i got the charge pipe from clay a few months ago and has the straight and 45 deg. peices










well get that shiz on then


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

so you said you are running a bov... so is that by choice or is the dv a no go for this setup? any affect on iat by running the charge pipe under and not over?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no its by its by choice that im running a hks ssqv but the forge DV 007 just wasnt cutting it compared to the bov.......


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

any track times or dyno pulls with this setup?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *afmilboy02* »_any track times or dyno pulls with this setup? 


i dont have any


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that hidden intercooler pipe setup looks gangsta man. i will be usin your write-up next week to install my cts turbo kit


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big_Tom* »_that hidden intercooler pipe setup looks gangsta man. i will be usin your write-up next week to install my cts turbo kit


good luck and enjoy it when its done man its fun


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

how big is that inlet?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

3 inch i think it is


----------



## BTPG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

yea 3inch


----------



## PernellGTI (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Hey man awesome write up, I'm about to put my t3 .50 in but I have some concerns. If I delete the N75 what else do I need to delete and what kind of manual boost controller should I use? Whats the best way to go, W N75 or without it. Then, can I use my Forge splitter with this turbo? I'll be running low boost since I have no internals by now, can I use my stock injectors for a while or no? And also I have a 3" turbo-back exhaust, I will need to change my downpipe right? lastly, what kind of turbo inlet hose do I need since Im still running the stock one? I know there are a lot of questions but if you guys can help me I would appreciate it a lot, I want to have a good idea of all I'm gonna need and do before I start.
Thanks a lot, and again, kick ass write up.


----------



## Dub-Nub (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PernellGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PernellGTI* »_Hey man awesome write up, I'm about to put my t3 .50 in but I have some concerns. If I delete the N75 what else do I need to delete and what kind of manual boost controller should I use? Whats the best way to go, W N75 or without it. Then, can I use my Forge splitter with this turbo? I'll be running low boost since I have no internals by now, can I use my stock injectors for a while or no? And also I have a 3" turbo-back exhaust, I will need to change my downpipe right? lastly, what kind of turbo inlet hose do I need since Im still running the stock one? I know there are a lot of questions but if you guys can help me I would appreciate it a lot, I want to have a good idea of all I'm gonna need and do before I start.
Thanks a lot, and again, kick ass write up.

-Use an electronic boost controller like Greddy profec 2
-You can use the forge splitter, may have to fab something though
-With stock injectors you have to run really low boost as tehy dont support much flow
-You need a different downpipe
-The trubo inlet hose should be provided with the kit. If not then it will need to be custom made.


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey weenerdog, can u post a couple pics around the wastegate for me? I gotta 3076 from clay n im tryin to understand how that will go together. And I'm in hampstead-u should help me w my build, got lots of beer ha


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

wheres hampstead at.. i dont mind helpin a dubber out
does this one help


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

Well i have the manual boost controller and if i understand it right, the side port on the wastegate goes to which port of the controller? and then does the other port on the controller go to a vac source? Hampstead is ten minutes outside of westminster up in carroll county, i take 140 to 31 to 26 to get to frederick.


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbo2.24.1990)*

http://www.forgemotorsport.com...l.pdf


----------



## Jberm (Oct 28, 2006)

not sure if I missed it but what exhaust manifold are you running? btw nice write up!


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jberm* »_not sure if I missed it but what exhaust manifold are you running? btw nice write up!


It is the kinetic manifold from CTSTurbo.com. (hint the title) Clay is probably the best person i have ever worked with


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey weenerdog, there are 3 hoses, look at the pic of the kit on clays site of the kit if you dont follow me, but the fatter black one's the oil return, the metal one is the oil to the top of the turbo and then whats the skinnier black one connect?


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (turbo2.24.1990)*

Based on the nipple next to the hose, I would say it looks like a piece of vacum line....turbo nipple (vacum) to wastegate. Carrect me anyone if i'm wrong.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

will do you got oil feed oil drain and the 3rd one is coolant.... If youre running a trubo like the 50 trim where its not water cooled it loops the coolant from the connection by the resivor to the back side of the block... thats what the bango bolt next to it is for the back of the block


----------



## turbo2.24.1990 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (weenerdog3443)*

I was pretty sure my gt3076 was both water+oil cooled n I looked on garrett's site and I did confirm that, so I'm assuming I'm hookin up the lines similar to the stock turbo-which had oil feed on top n drain on bottom and a coolant on the side. I didn't get that third hose from clay, so I'm assuming again- that I'm supposed to use the stock coolant line that was on the old turbo to the new turbo. But since the turbo is now a top mount I'm gonna need extra line and heat shield for it, so maybe I was supposed to get the third line.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

YEY i found my thread again took forever.,.. hope it helps people... motor is still runnin strong... maestro is awsome...


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

> then get the new turbo mani installed and torqued down


what did you torqued them to?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

weenerdog3443 said:


> YEY i found my thread again took forever.,.. hope it helps people... motor is still runnin strong... maestro is awsome...


haha yup! :beer: the kit runs great like u said its mad fun. my turbo inlet hits that coolant hose like urs does but i was able to get the intake on anywho and it's been fine ever since. my turbo inlet is 2.75" tho


----------



## IAmTheNacho (Oct 26, 2003)

Try running an atp logger on a turbo with a 4" inlet....with a 6 speed. Talk about tight.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

:thumbup: will be following this very soon. waiting on fueling and software. thanks for a great diy


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i am about to start my build with the cts 50 trim kit, 630cc injectors, unitronic 630cc bt software, walbro 255lph fp, and hks ssqv bov... i will provide pics and i am sure some questions.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

good luck guys... its really not that hard of a process just more time consuming. i dont have internet at the house yet so if u pm me a question i can answer it from myy blackberry if u have any problems.


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

nice short shifter, where did you get it??


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

alexlm said:


> nice short shifter, where did you get it??


home made man... ball is made by dojo got it at pepboys... it was like 30 bucks if i remember right not one of those cheap 10 buck ones... cut the shift rod down... now i also do have the shortened one from ecs(which i think is just a tt one) I also have a EIP shortened side to side one, but good luck finding those anymore.. I use to have a b&m one but it was so much of a pain to adjust and i never liked the feeling of it... I love the way it is now... each shift is not even an inch of movement and its real crisp just a flick of my wrist and i can click into gear..


----------



## alexlm (Feb 27, 2009)

weenerdog3443 said:


> home made man... ball is made by dojo got it at pepboys... it was like 30 bucks if i remember right not one of those cheap 10 buck ones... cut the shift rod down... now i also do have the shortened one from ecs(which i think is just a tt one) I also have a EIP shortened side to side one, but good luck finding those anymore.. I use to have a b&m one but it was so much of a pain to adjust and i never liked the feeling of it... I love the way it is now... each shift is not even an inch of movement and its real crisp just a flick of my wrist and i can click into gear..


thx dude, i ll get mine from ECS. :thumbup:


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

3 hours in and doing this solo...

-old turbo, old exhaust manifold, all coolant and oil lines, SAI, n249, and most of the EVAP removed... and i even finished up the timing belt job by reinstalling the accessory belt tensioner, the belt, the crank pulley, and all of the covers for that ish. 

not too hard to do by myself but i could have used an extra set of hands... especially with the removal of the front oil line connected to the old turbo. 

more to come, i should have partial install completed tonight then school all weekend but i will work at night... maybe running sunday night/monday night!


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

afmilboy02 said:


> 3 hours in and doing this solo...
> 
> -old turbo, old exhaust manifold, all coolant and oil lines, SAI, n249, and most of the EVAP removed... and i even finished up the timing belt job by reinstalling the accessory belt tensioner, the belt, the crank pulley, and all of the covers for that ish.
> 
> ...



i will be doing my install very soon to(cts kit) i have one question, how was it to get the manifold bolts out. im kind worried about that, i dont want to snap the studs off.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

very easy... use a deep socket. you can get to almost all of them with out taking the turbo out. keep in mind i was doing this by myself so if you have a hand it will be super easy. be careful when you take the nuts off because the washers will fall off too. good luck and i will be back at working on this a little later today.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

sweet man! thanks. and good luck with the whole install if i could i would give you a hand but your just a little far from ny haha. when your done post up some pictures i would like to see your setup too man. i really cant wait to install mine and rip. so what psi you going to run it?


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i will test the waters in between 10-12 psi... how much can i run on stock internals? 

update: worked on the install about 1.5 hours today 

-new exhaust manifold installed
-new turbo installed
-new down pipe adapter installed
-waste gate installed 
-re-installed coolant line and ran new filter to turbo oil line 

--with this setup and have the inlet side facing down so it looks stealth i have a few questions for you weenerdog:

-did you run the inlet behind pr in front of the dp? i saw the pic that you made up (the one looking from the firewall) but it looks like you ran it on the block side away from the firewall. 

-the oil return line from the turbo down to the belly pan looks like a really tight... did you run into this? or how did you run it? 

-did you wrap the inlet pipe that you ran to the pan cake pipe with exhaust wrap? 

things to do:

-modify the 45 degree flange for the oil return line at the belly pan
-disconnect and re-run the coolant lines attached to the firewall
-install 630cc injectors and walbro inline fp
-run the inlet lines for air and for the intercooler
-finish up doing the n249, evap, and sai removal
-install unitronic 630cc ecu
-top off all fluids, crank twice, cross my fingers, and hope


----------



## Gr3YGLiGuY (Jul 12, 2010)

*Love the turbo kit...*

ok what kit is this bc i wanna do something like this to my 1.8t jetta... what other mods did you need? like do u neeed diff software and **** like that or can u run a big turbo on stock boost and be ok???


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

10-12 is fine. my friend has a 50trim setup pushing 22psi stock motor. im going to run no boost controler and run a 15psi spring in the wastegate. 

let me ask you guys a question. in the bag of hardware i have a small zip lock bad with two black allen key bolts and looks like spacers what are they for? 

aslo in the bag for nuts and washers i have two washers(copper washers) what are they used on? 

i sorted everything out and organized everything so i dont go fishing for everything when i do the install. 


-my dp is getting modified for dump a dump tube, cant wait. tomorrow my fmic comes and welding a flange on it for my bov


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Gr3YGLiGuY said:


> ok what kit is this bc i wanna do something like this to my 1.8t jetta... what other mods did you need? like do u neeed diff software and **** like that or can u run a big turbo on stock boost and be ok???


yea there is alot needed fmic software injectors fuel pump plus the kit ect. basicly if you need all that then get ready to spend more then 4k


----------



## Gr3YGLiGuY (Jul 12, 2010)

now i figurd id need injectors and ****, so what would happen if i ran a big turbo and ran everything stock but ran lower boost...right now i have a 3in catless downpipe then running side exite with just a resinator...a cold air intake, apr chip, fmic, and a hks ssqs bov.and another thing i was wondering is ,,could i have my exhuast manifold custom and stock turbo and run exturnal wastgate???can that work


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

figure the kit is like 2400, injectors fuel pump and software is about 1000$. you cant run stock injectors and that software on a bigger turbo you need to get a fuel pump, injectors and software. but for the idea of a custom manifold for the stock turbo there is no point. you can only make so much power out of the ko3 and its so small haha. i have never heard of people putting an external wastegate on one either, too small of a turbo. this sht isnt cheap haha


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

-2 allen key bolts with spacers i believe are for your fuel rail. they are called fuel rail spacers for when you use larger injectors. 

-the copper rings/washers are for your banjo fitting for the coolant fitting on the block. 

do you know what the black plastic plugs are for?


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

if you are talking about the 2 black plastic plugs, they are for the air intake bungs so you dont have to use them


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks man! Yea I was looking at them plastic plugs and figured they go to the intake pipe. Can't wait to do my install. Fmic comes today  what fmic you guys running ?


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

neuspeed for 50k now and it is still in great shape


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

that fmic will hold the power? i just got a eurojet race today and while i was putting it in im looking around and getting an idea when installing my cts kit and it does not seem hard at all. maybe im under estimating it haha


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Im running a APR FMIC... and taxi yea you are underestimating this.. its really easier than it seems


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

installing this week, cant wait.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey weeener... is your oil line on the back of the turbo a pretty tight angle? Its the oil line dropiing straigt down the oil pan. I'm in boston for a week but when I get back I will complete the install but in the meantime I have my droid on me so I can check the vortex


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> Hey weeener... is your oil line on the back of the turbo a pretty tight angle? Its the oil line dropiing straigt down the oil pan. I'm in boston for a week but when I get back I will complete the install but in the meantime I have my droid on me so I can check the vortex


na man youre going to have to clock the turbo so the oil inlet and drain are pretty much strait up and down. If i remember correctly its 6 bolts on each side


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

I just got my eurojet race fmic, there are two ports on the Top pipe. One is for the diverter valve and one Is for n75. I'm going to shave the dv port be cause I'm running a bov, I don't need the n75 right?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ u dont have to actually use the N75 but you need to leave it plugged in electronically


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks big Tom


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

no prob


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

everything is out! i have been doing everything myself and its not so bad. to get the stock turbo out is a little of a pain, very tight. today is the day for the install  this diy is awesome thanks again!


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

not done yet just a little more to do but here are some pictures. 









































then after all that i enjoy a sweet home cooked meal


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sweet man... time to let her rip


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

i cant wait! i just have to connect the lines and put everything back on and get my software and fueling and im done. i am in the process of plasti diping my coolant line, i cant stand the blue haha. im hopping to have it running and ripping it during the week


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

you gonna dip all your ic piping connectors too... let me know how it turns out with the rit dye...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Looks good! i have 1 question tho, why didnt you heat wrap the o2 pipe? that thing gets hella hot. i didnt wrap mine the first time around and it was a bitch to get done without removing it again.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

i didnt use the rit dye i just went to home depot and got plasti dip(the spray can) and i just did 4-5 coats. i just wanted to get rid of the blue i couldnt stand seeing it, trying to keep my engine bay clean


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> Looks good! i have 1 question tho, why didnt you heat wrap the o2 pipe? that thing gets hella hot. i didnt wrap mine the first time around and it was a bitch to get done without removing it again.


its wrapped it last night , i didnt wrap it because i like the look of the pipe and i seen people not run it so i thought it was fine without it . 

i also made one of these


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

that gasket for the hotside looks awesome. i with that came with the kit for peace of mind even tho mine doesnt leak without a gasket


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

yea i just made one just in case because i dont want to have to take that dp off again! cost like 10$ for a big sheet that can prob make 10 of them. didnt come out perfect but its doing the job


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

fired the car up with my giac tune because im waiting for my eurodyne and the car sounds like it has a bad exhaust leak. everything is effin tight! could it be the wastegate i dunno i have to figure it out. i let everything cool down and i tried to move stuff and nothing seems loose at all


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> fired the car up with my giac tune because im waiting for my eurodyne and the car sounds like it has a bad exhaust leak. everything is effin tight! could it be the wastegate i dunno i have to figure it out. i let everything cool down and i tried to move stuff and nothing seems loose at all


can ya get a good pic of how it is now... got all your vac lines ran right??


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

did you use 38mm wastegate gaskets?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> did you use 38mm wastegate gaskets?


 i put mine on originally when i first did mine but when i took my turbo out couple months later one of mine was shot so i just flush mounted both sides of my wastegate and havent had a problem


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^werd my sh*t leaked b4 i put them in. i have stainless steel gaskets so they'll never blow or need to be replaced.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i still need to install the bov, 630cc injectors, boostvalve mbc, walbro 255lph inline fp, and unitronic 630 bt ecu.

as for the n249, evap, and sai removal... i need to remove the intake manifold so i can finish getting that ish out. wish i had and extra set of hands but still doing this entire install solo.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> i still need to install the bov, 630cc injectors, boostvalve mbc, walbro 255lph inline fp, and unitronic 630 bt ecu.
> 
> as for the n249, evap, and sai removal... i need to remove the intake manifold so i can finish getting that ish out. wish i had and extra set of hands but still doing this entire install solo.


yea theres a couple times where it was def nice having an extra set of hands... once you get it all out tho its all downhill from there


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

pm'd about wg, bov, and mbc hose routing... 

if anyone wants pics of the install email me at:

[email protected]


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

how did you coat the manifold?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

cts did it when i got the kit


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

done with the complete install yesturday... not boosting properly. i have the mbc set at 14-16 psi but it doesnt get there until 4700-5000 rom. i knew this was going to have lag but is it that much lag? i mean low end sucks balls... 

what are the potential problems? 

-boost/vac leak? 
-can my unitronic ecu not be tuned properly or be faulty? 

thanks for the help this low boost is driving me nuts but it started great the first time and it is driving but not even close to 100%...


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> done with the complete install yesturday... not boosting properly. i have the mbc set at 14-16 psi but it doesnt get there until 4700-5000 rom. i knew this was going to have lag but is it that much lag? i mean low end sucks balls...
> 
> what are the potential problems?
> 
> ...


 could be it not being tuned properly but thats usually not the concern.. can you snap a pic of everything it'd make things alot easier might be able to eyeball something.. check all your vac lines to start with. Did you have any problems running them? do you have injectors and fuel pump yet.. also its not gonna drive like a stock turbo anymore... when im driving and playing around, which is alot because my drive is 50 miles of back country freeway, if im looking to take off ill keep it around 3500rpms and go from there..


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i bet you have a small boost leak somewhere or your dv/bov is coming open on you. make sure that line going to the wastegate is proper because that WILL give you problems if it leaks even a little bit


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> i bet you have a small boost leak somewhere or your dv/bov is coming open on you. make sure that line going to the wastegate is proper because that WILL give you problems if it leaks even a little bit


 hey big tom what color is ur wolfsburg just wondering cuz mines a 01 woflfs with prettymuch everything u got with a couple changes.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i will email you some pics of the setup... i will do a check of everything after the driver home and it cools off. 

i expected non-stock like drivability but i have to have leaks somewhere because lets say i have half throttle it still takes it til like 4000 rpms to begin to build boost but then it hits and goes stright to 15 psi(what i have it set at) and stays there til i shift. 

i did do the 630cc injectors but i did not install the walbro 255 lph fp yet. i was told that it is great to install regardless but not really needed until after 18 psi or so. 

like i said, i will check for leaks everywhere... i did do the ultimate engine bay clean up but i did not remove all of the evap stuff yet. i didnt have time to remove the intake manifold and do the stuff under there. could that have something to do with this?


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

real quick... with the wg... the side port goes inline with the mbc... does the top port get left open or does it get capped off?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> i will email you some pics of the setup... i will do a check of everything after the driver home and it cools off.
> 
> i expected non-stock like drivability but i have to have leaks somewhere because lets say i have half throttle it still takes it til like 4000 rpms to begin to build boost but then it hits and goes stright to 15 psi(what i have it set at) and stays there til i shift.
> 
> ...


 yea that could be it.. might have taken something off and underneeth there still have a line hooked to it.. I do it all the time and ill just forget to hook something back up and get started on something else


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Car still isn't tuned. Tuesday car is getting dyno tuned by a tuner for a custom eurodyne tune. Getting tuned by akuma motorsports located in Nj. Look out for them, they are going to be coming up in the dub scene.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

did you guys leave the top port on the wg just open or did you put the connector in there and leave it open that way or did you put the connector in and cap it off or what is up with the top port of the wg?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> did you guys leave the top port on the wg just open or did you put the connector in there and leave it open that way or did you put the connector in and cap it off or what is up with the top port of the wg?


 I put the conector on and just left it open... when i tore everything apart one day i took it off and lost it so now theres just nothing on it


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

how about the prt on the cold side of the turbo housing... did you tighten that all the way down or just until it got tight?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> how about the prt on the cold side of the turbo housing... did you tighten that all the way down or just until it got tight?


 I tightened it up a lil bit just so it was snug


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

drove my car to a shop to get dyno tuned for tomorrow, cant effin wait! my car sounded so much deeper and awesome just driving normal. i love the new sound already, cant wait to enjoy the new speed! my friend has a wrx 220 230 whp and that felt fast. cant wait!


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

so i ahve vag-com and i want to run some logs to get an idea of how everything is flowing with the new install. what logs should i run and what are they for? i will post the results for review


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> drove my car to a shop to get dyno tuned for tomorrow, cant effin wait! my car sounded so much deeper and awesome just driving normal. i love the new sound already, cant wait to enjoy the new speed! my friend has a wrx 220 230 whp and that felt fast. cant wait!


you guys get everything running


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i did sorry for not updating i have been on the run with doing training everywhere. the car is running pretty good right now but not 100%... in the am when i first start up the car the exhaust comes out with a little bit of a grayish color then once it warms up it is all good. going to mess with it again soon... also thinking about the next step:

-how much will rods/pistons cost installed?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

car has been in the shop getting my aem a/f put in and egt too. the guy had a little problems with the car, vac leaks and my pcv system. my bov was open at idle they changed the spring and it worked fine. i had a filter on the valve cover and a hose going from the crank case to the floor, he had to redo that because it wasnt running right. pre cat o2 senor was shot, that helped too with the way the car was running. now thats all done and tomorrow he is going to throw it on the dyno and tune it some more so i will be getting it back tomorrow.


i do have a smoking problem, he says it smells like oil smoke. he did motor test and the motor is fine no problems with that, he think it might be the pcv system the way it was ran. does anybody have any other info on why you think its smoking?


they tuner also was telling me that flat foot shifting is very hard on the tranny and isnt good to have because you can eff ish up. anybody beg to differ


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

afmilboy02 said:


> -how much will rods/pistons cost installed?


i got quoted for 1500. im saying anywhere from 1200-1500 parts and labor


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

what oil you running and turbo... if the turbo is just oil cooled go with a heavier oil not that 5w30 stuff go like 15w50


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Cts kit like yours but precision 50trim. I am not running a restrictor, could that cause it. I put in whatever came with the kit.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> Cts kit like yours but precision 50trim. I am not running a restrictor, could that cause it. I put in whatever came with the kit.


I'm running a percision 50 trim now with no restrictor.. just a strait thro fitting


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i have yet to copletely do the "clean up your engine bay"... i havent removed the intake manifold to clean all of that junk up yet. once i get time to knock that out, i think that will eliminate some of the minor boost/vac leaks. i also have install 2 more resistors and that will clean up idle. i am liking the power, it is hard knowing there is more there but i cant run it because i dont want to catch a rod in the junk lol


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey how does your bov come open at idle on you? whenever i get positive pressure and shift i hear "bov sound"... so i think it is in there correctly.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

I was running the wrong spring


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

got the car running better with me and my friends. car isnt smoking anymore from what i can see at night. scary thing is i punched it really hard and my vac line on the wastegate came off i hit 25lbs hahah sht was kinda scary. car has to go back for a 100% dyno tune. its tuned but its pretty basic. i have a video of me boosting but i dont know if its a good idea to post it, i dont want to get this thread locked from me speeding in the streets


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

i wanna see it. pm me


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

sent big T!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

now im boosting too much! im supposed to be at 15 but its going to 23. im running a hose from wastegate to turbo with a 15psi spring. it must have gotten bunt or something i dont know! cant seem to find this vac leak i have, its driving me nuts. its goes up and down from 14-18


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

dang, did u do the plugs yet?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> now im boosting too much! im supposed to be at 15 but its going to 23. im running a hose from wastegate to turbo with a 15psi spring. it must have gotten bunt or something i dont know! cant seem to find this vac leak i have, its driving me nuts. its goes up and down from 14-18


Thats no fun... I wanna see the vid.. go ahead and throw it up if you want or if u send it to me i can.. 

goodluck finding the leak.. I had one that was throwing mine off and didnt realized it till i took the hose off and twisted it a lil bit it was just bout a cm long crack and could barely tell.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ did you do the plugs? did it help


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

no it didn't. I'm going nuts here! im about to drive it into the nearest wall! does anybody not have a oem coolant ball? I'm running a filler neck and now I overheat when I sit for to long idle. Never did on stock turbo, but my engine bay never got this effin hot!!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ok i see you said you are having boost problems a few post up. make sure that wastegate line is 100% tight w/ no leaks or you will have problems. if you have a tial 38mm wastegate make sure you have the crush washers on the banjo fittings or it wont seal. that was my prob the smart guy who installed my sh*t the 1st time felt it was ok to run without them and it's definately not!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Niceeeee. Hey have you guys found an easier way of installing the turbo on the mani? I'm getting sick of trying to unbolt the dogbone and swinging the engine back far enough so that I can fit it in.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i rotated it from the drivers side but i kinda scrathed the back wall of the engine bay...


----------



## Rac_337 (Sep 24, 2004)

weenerdog3443 said:


> you can never have too much hose


thats what she said.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Budsdubbin said:


> Niceeeee. Hey have you guys found an easier way of installing the turbo on the mani? I'm getting sick of trying to unbolt the dogbone and swinging the engine back far enough so that I can fit it in.


i did it twice from the driver side. you have to do some slick rick maneuvering. its takes a min or two, it barely fits.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

My precision brane new wastegate Just shtted out on me. Shaft is stuck open.


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> My precision brane new wastegate Just shtted out on me. Shaft is stuck open.


damn man.... did u get it from clay or sepratly


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

DAMn that sux! whats up w/ precison and their quality probs. many people have been having problems with their journal bearing turbos dying prematurely. im glad i "cheaped out" for once and got the garrett


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

Big_Tom said:


> DAMn that sux! whats up w/ precison and their quality probs. many people have been having problems with their journal bearing turbos dying prematurely. im glad i "cheaped out" for once and got the garrett


My turbo is a percision 50 trim and i havent had a single issue with it.. it was my garrett that crapped out


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

My only prob is it smoked at first. Now it's running fine, the wastegate crapped out! So pissed cts told me 2 wert warranty wait. Not his fault, but precision told me to send them pictures of my setup and WG. Will see what happens, I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i am having an issue with the turbo burning a little oil when i first start the car and when i get on it... does that mean i need the oil feed restrictor?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

afmilboy02 said:


> i am having an issue with the turbo burning a little oil when i first start the car and when i get on it... does that mean i need the oil feed restrictor?


i was told by forced fed engineering that precision calls for NO restrictors


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> i was told by forced fed engineering that precision calls for NO restrictors


Im running no restrictor... clay told me not to because the garrett fried due to oil starvation because of the restrictor


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

My turbo went the week I put it in. It wasn't spooling at all early made 3psi then burned mad oil for a week. So I took it apart to inspect it and it turned out the turbine was hitting the turbine housing which caused the chew to over heat and the seals to go on it. The tech from precision just got back to me and gave me the rundown on setups starving the turbo of oil. I responded well didn't u see the turbine all burred up? He said he had no clue. So Idk what's going on hopefully this next one works I mean I did buy it brand new now I'm getting a reman lol. As long as this one works i don't care


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

nuff said no restrictor for me! how is everyones setup running?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

They want two weeks for a warranty on the wastegate. I can't wait that long I will be buying a tial today at a local shop and sell the precision as soon as I get it back.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Changed the wastegate to a tial on and have a 14psi spring, Now boost at 14. My vac is still all over the place and idle still bouncing like crazy. Can't figure it out at all!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

are u throwing and codes?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Cel free but I should scan it and see if anything pops up.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

I finally got a new MAP sensor today and im CEL free! YESSSSSSS!:beer::beer: who would have thought with a bay that looks like mine lol




























video coming soon


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

So I was told by a friend at ams autowerks that my problem could be my bov being so close to the TB.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> So I was told by a friend at ams autowerks that my problem could be my bov being so close to the TB.


I would be willing to bet your problem is vac leaks.. 

Are you running a mafless file? If you aren't your bov could be part of your issue


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a bov and I am maffless. There is no leak! It sounds crazy but it passed a smoke test and compression test.


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

I relocated my DV to the throttle body side today. 

My vac and idle are rock solid. 


could be an o2 sensor?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

I just changed that too lol. It's effing annoying I can't figure it out haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

hmmm thats crazy man. how is ur pcv setup look now? mine seems to run better without that catch can


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

TAXI_DUB said:


> Changed the wastegate to a tial on and have a 14psi spring, Now boost at 14. My vac is still all over the place and idle still bouncing like crazy. Can't figure it out at all!


exhaust leak?


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

I would log the o2 sensor in vag-com and see if it is dead.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> hmmm thats crazy man. how is ur pcv setup look now? mine seems to run better without that catch can



Hose to the floor.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ ok hmmm... r u sure the front o2 is good? i thought mine was, but it had died within 4 months of me replacing it (NEW BOSCH FROM ADVANCE AUTO PARTS) and replacing that made a huge diff in how well the car was running. the plugs made the 2nd biggest difference. i might throw in some new plugs & change the oil today as a matter of fact its about that time :thumbup: Mobil 1 Oil & Mobil 1 Gas Only Haha Bottom of the page oil special

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...hangeSpecial&gclid=CPSVv_yI36MCFYlY2godeWJhTQ


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

If you're running a mafless flash - Pre O2 sensor exhaust leaks and faulty primary O2 sensor seem to be the two biggest culprits. You can pull the primary O2 and have someone idle the car like that and you'll find any exhaust leaks. The car will run so rich you won't miss them.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

O2 sensor is brand new. I just changed it to see if it was the problem. My vac decided to change after ripping on it. 18-20 Now. Sht is being so weird


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

O2 sensor is brand new. I just changed it to see if it was the problem. My vac decided to change after ripping on it. 18-20 Now. Sht is being so weird. Cars boggle my mind haha


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ so now its all good?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Well it was. Now it is back 17-20. I don't know, I'm starting to get fustrated. I can't run my ac and idle. Car sounds like it wants to shut off


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

you aren't throwing any codes? 
Do you have any pulleys installed? 

You could seafoam to check for exhaust leaks


----------



## hootyburra (Feb 19, 2007)

Did the flange you used for the drain come with the CTS kit? 
I am having trouble finding one that has male threads. 

Can the OEM line be modified and used for the drain?


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

I was wondering if any of you had issues with your presicion turbo spinning at idle. Mine does not. I know its brand new but I mean I should still be able to at least see more than 5 psi out of a brand new turbo.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

mine doesnt spool at idle.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

the blades are supposed to spin at idle. mine does, as will any turbo thats working correctly.


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

mayb my turbo just came effed up. i wouldnt be surprised


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

scanned my car and all i got excessive engine speed warranty void hahaha i dont have a warranty. if i raise my cars idle the car runs fine and everything seems good. im at about 750rpm idle you think i can raise to 1000 and its safe?


----------



## TAXI_DUB (Sep 8, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> the blades are supposed to spin at idle. mine does, as will any turbo thats working correctly.


yea my spins i just checked, i thought it didnt but it does


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

TAXI_DUB said:


> scanned my car and all i got excessive engine speed warranty void hahaha i dont have a warranty.


I got that one once... closed course 158mph i bout shat my pants


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

my car is running like ish.... 

running rich as hell... terrible fuel mileage


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

afmilboy02 said:


> my car is running like ish....
> 
> running rich as hell... terrible fuel mileage


 any codes or anything??


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah bad o2 sensor... ill keep this posted. stupid sensor... lol


----------



## afmilboy02 (Aug 7, 2006)

i cleared the code and it came back. i have a bosch replacement for the primary but i am holding off until i figure this out. the code says:

Lambda oxygen sensor open circiut

what does that mean?


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

weenerdog3443 said:


> Its dirty from the winter but heres how it sits now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more info on SMIC routing? Not much out there :facepalm:


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

what did you want to know about it?


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

ANT THE KNEE said:


> Any more info on SMIC routing? Not much out there :facepalm:





GLIguy85 said:


> what did you want to know about it?


not much out there because there isnt much really to it. You clock the turb so the cold side outlet is pointed down then you use a straight connector from the turbo to the L shaped pipe. The L shaped pipe has the bung for the BOV/DV. I am running a HKS BOV and there is enough room back there for it. Then that L pipe runs parallel with the motor over to the passenger side and you use a 45deg silicone elbow to connect it to the pancake pipe.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

The compressor outlet faces totally down(180 deg from the manifold hasket)?There aren't any issues with room back there considering there is alot going on now(DP,IC pipe,return line,axle cover,axle,dv,and anything else i can't remember off the top of my head). Just looking for as much info to make life as easy as possible. I know it's far from rocket science, but i like my hickups when i'm done drinking a beer....not installing a turbo kit. If your doing an oil change and get a chance snap a pic or 2. thanks Ant


----------



## GLIguy85 (Jul 13, 2008)

there is plenty of room back there. and yes you point it pretty much directly at the ground.

once you get the manifold and the O2 housing hooked up to the downpipe it will make sense and you will see exactly how to do it. 

the IC pipe should be the last thing you connect and the silicone couplers are nice and long which lets you adjust the piping how you need it

If you have any other questions, just ask :thumbup:


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

I've been saving for bt for a while now. I have a decent amount of change saved up, but i've been searching the classified for a second hand kit seeing I could put my money into an lsd or such. 

Im somewhat iffy about buying a used kit without seeing it, but I know big tom has a used cts kit and its been fine. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5691368-cts-50trim-kit-part-out 

Looking at that kit, I see its missing an inlet setup. I know I could make one, but I was unaware if I could just purchase that from cts.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

20VCanuck said:


> I've been saving for bt for a while now. I have a decent amount of change saved up, but i've been searching the classified for a second hand kit seeing I could put my money into an lsd or such.
> 
> Im somewhat iffy about buying a used kit without seeing it, but I know big tom has a used cts kit and its been fine.
> 
> ...


 yeah, my turbo has about 57k miles on it now everything is great. :beer: just be wary of who you buy from and make sure the stuff looks good. i was able to get mine from a shop so i was not too concernerd about that at the time


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

also ditch the PTE turbo. go garrett if you want it to last as many miles as i got on mine. i wanna see 100k on this 50 before i take it off


----------



## 2.0t mk2 (Dec 23, 2007)

atr the PTEs that bad I got mine yesterday and pitting it on tomorrow if It last 70K mi ill be satisfied


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

2.0t mk2 said:


> atr the PTEs that bad I got mine yesterday and pitting it on tomorrow if It last 70K mi ill be satisfied


well, some people i trust in the turbo world say quality has improved lately with PTE stuff. They used to be pretty horrible, especially journal bearing units. They have not gained my respect back yet...


----------

